# Vengo a parametro zero



## pelato69 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Salve, sono il vostro AD e vengo in pace ed a costo zero per ribadirvi di *scatenare l'orgoglio* in vista della spumeggiante campagna acquisti che ho già personalmente iniziato con le prossime cessioni di (strap)Pato e Robi RobiBignè 

...

Vaccate a parte, buonasera e buon anno a tutti! 
Mi chiamo Alessio, ho 26 anni e che dire..
non tifo nessuna squadra in particolare, seguo principalmente la Premier simpatizzando United ma ovviamente essendo italiano e vivendo qui non posso esimermi dal seguire anche la Serie A. 

Sapete è "divertente" vedere questa con occhi "esterni" non avendo particolari interessi di tifo. Chiaro ho le mie simpatie come tutti, ma vedendola appunto "dall'esterno" più che ad un campionato assomiglia ad una sorta di film dove per un po' vince uno, poi un altro, dove c'è un personaggio che fa la voce grossa, un altro che si crede la reincarnazione di Gesù Cristo, altri che gli vanno dietro, altri che gli danno contro.. E poi gli immancabili tifosi che si dimenticano di essere uomini prima che tifosi e danno il """""meglio"""""" di sè. Tutto questo è deprimente, ma affascinante (?) al tempo stesso diciamo ed è forse per questo che salto di forum in forum, proprio per confrontarmi con tifosi e discutere nella maniera più piacevole e (come ho fatto all'inizio di questo thread senza che nessuno si senta offeso) scherzosa possibile.

Quindi non dilungandomi troppo vi rinnovo i miei auguri e spero di poter parlare tranquillamente di calcio e trollare un po' ogni tanto, perchè a volte prendere le cose sul ridere è la maniera giusta di trattarle!

Ci si becca sul sito!


----------



## Francy (29 Dicembre 2012)

Benvenuto nel forum. E, mi raccomando, evolviamoci tutti insieme


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Dicembre 2012)

loooL vengo a parametro 0  benvenuto Alessio


----------



## prebozzio (29 Dicembre 2012)

Benvenuto pelato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2012)

Eroe  benvenuto 
Fester, chi arriverà a gennaio ? Caracciolo, Bonazzoli, Baiocco, Giannichedda, Foglio, Rivalta, chi ? Quale grande campione ?


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Benvenuto
Io opterei per Denis Godeas. Un rapace d'area.


----------



## pelato69 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eroe  benvenuto
> Fester, chi arriverà a gennaio ? Caracciolo, Bonazzoli, Baiocco, Giannichedda, Foglio, Rivalta, chi ? Quale grande campione ?



Salve a lei gentile abbonato (?) 
Le dico solo che sul prossimo COLPACCIO che sto preparando per il vostro orgoglio ci hanno girato pure un film! 








...

Ho dovuto competere con occhio di lince,
ma al solito ce l'ho fatta!


----------



## Hammer (29 Dicembre 2012)

Benvenuto a colui che in 26 anni ha capito come si fa il mercato 
Portaci Mastronunzio


----------



## admin (29 Dicembre 2012)

Benvenuto ma... niente trolling e niente "imitazioni"


----------



## pelato69 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuto ma... niente trolling e niente "imitazioni"



era giusto per presentarsi in maniera scherzosa, chiaramente nei thread commenterò normalmente e in totale tranquillità come ho già fatto


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Dicembre 2012)

ahahah benvenuto


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Dicembre 2012)

Hellcome!


----------

